# Betta eggs



## Jered

I was jsut wondering if there was a way to know if betta eggs are fertilized just by looking a tit? Do they change color or anything?
Thanks

Jered


----------



## (RC)

You should be able to see a tiny fry in egg as it develops. It looks like a small dark thread.


RC


----------



## Jered

After 24 hours should you deffinetly be able to see something. My eggs still look all white. Have you ever had spawns that none of the eggs get fertilized?


----------



## Damon

Sure. It happens to us all. (Bad wrap between male and female). But normally the male and or female will eat the eggs in that case IME.


----------



## (RC)

Don't give upon them yet. If the males hasn't eaten them all then they may still be good.



RC


----------



## Jered

Yeah, I think he is eating the eggs because every hour or so I look in there and it seems there are less and less eggs. He isn't eating them all at once though. But his nest is a lot thicker than before so maybe he is just pushing them into the bubbles where I can't see them. Such a difficult fish.


----------



## aaa

don't worry about it. you will know tomorrow when they hatch.


----------



## Jered

Thanks everyone. This is me first ever spawn so i am crazy with questions and very paranoid. The male moved the eggs to the front of the nest. I looked at them with my magnifying glass and saw fry turning in the eggs. So I guess they are fertilized. geez, talk about newbie paranoia. HA HA.
Thanks

I hope everyones bettas are fat and happy.


----------



## WickedZoot

Lucky you!

I've gotten 7 hours of spawning and no eggs at all!


----------

